# Looking for the step after deso



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

Late season Cataract


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Lower water Main with someone who has been before


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

After rowing Deso, I rowed Gates of Lodore w/o incident. (I was with very experienced boaters and had duckied Lodore w/o incident before, so that helped in the feeling safe dept.; also had additional day trip experience between those two multi days, FWIW.)


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Early season Grande Ronde.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Westwater. It can be forgiving, but you still gotta bring the a game. It can be the beginning or the middle of an otherwise easy multi day or even week long trip.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Day trips. Hard moves on easy water. Pick a class II-III section that can be an easy shuttle and you can recover on if you screw up, and hammer that sucker. 'Catch Every Eddy, Surf Every Wave'. You need to develop timing and coordination, without horsing around +500 lbs of gear. Do at least 10-15 day runs, then hit Westwater, MFS, Cat, etc. Get so you can know what move to make, and know you can make that move.


----------



## Mcgreyger (Aug 15, 2011)

Split Mountain near Vernal is similar to Deso. Being a day trip you could spend time in Vernal and do consecutive day trips to practice your skills.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

My list of some rivers mentioned above:

Deso < Main Salmon < Cataract < Gates

Deso at 13K was easy. Wide open lines but some good sized holes you'd prob want to avoid unless going for the big hit. If we go back I'll let my kids, who are all learning, row their own boats there.

Main Salmon at around 8-9K (can't really remember) - pretty much ditto Deso but a little harder with somewhat higher consequences for screwing up.

Cataract at around 10 or 11K (changes sig. at higher flows) - mostly very easy with lots of big waves and holes. Somewhat tougher move at BD3 (left side run).

Gates at 1200-2000 (daily fluctuations for our trip) - really overall not any harder than any of above, except Hells 1/2 where you need to have a good line and make a strong move right or left of Lucifer, depending on flow. Rock was covered at our flow with a large hole below. Best runs went right of Lucifer but some went right over the top w/o serious consequence. Triplet required a good pull or push left away from Birth Canal, and then back to the right to avoid rocks at bottom left. Would not have been tough if I'd looked at it or known about the bottom left rocks, but was pulling like a MF to not go into BC and then looked up for an oh-shit moment at the unknown bottom rocks. Lesson? - scout. Plus there were countless barely covered rocks to get stuck on, just about everywhere. Would likely be tougher at standard summer flow of 800-900 cfs. Day section in Split has at least one rapid, I think SOB, where there was a move right to left with lots of rocks to get stuck or pinned on (but it could have been a bad run by me). The other rapids in that section, including Moonshine, were easy. 

Just my thoughts and experience. Others may have different opinions.

- Jon


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

My step up river was the Main Salmon, and it remains my all time favorite river trip. Exciting but fairly forgiving rapids, and great camping for your family. Lots for the kids to see and do. Mid July to August. Go with folks who know the river, Rapids, camps, sights to see.

Split Mountain would be another good step up day run. I'd avoid Westwater, unless you are up for the excitement and are running it with a very experienced group. When people ask me about Westwater, I tell them that I call it The Luge Run. Fast, kinda scary, and no way out once you start.


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

*Grand Canyon*

Many may disagree, but Deso is one of the best for preparing someone for multi-day desert camping which is one of the largest aspects of a Grand Canyon trip. Most rapids in the GC are large, but forgiving. If you are concerned your boating skills may not be up to par for GC, then run Westwater a few times as others suggested.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I ran Deso at 15k and Lodore at 2k this year- Hells 1/2 Mile was the only thing on Lodore that I felt was a step up from the class 3 waves on Deso. It looks intimidating as hell from shore- but the line develops as you enter it and there's really only Lucifer to miss to nail the line. We scouted Disaster and Triplet- but they were pretty easy lines once you spotted your entry. I didn't find anything on Split Mountain that was a step-up from Deso

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

After looking at the BLM pages on Desolation Canyon and some other descriptions it seems a little intimidating to me.

I live in Oregon and am totally comfortable running the Rogue, Deschutes, and the Grand Rond from Minam to Troy.

This thread leads me to believe these rivers are a step up in difficulty from Desolation Canyon.

Aside from the logistics of a 7 - 8 day trip if my skills are sufficient for the Oregon rivers I stated then will they be fine for the Deso?


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Roguelawyer said:


> After looking at the BLM pages on Desolation Canyon and some other descriptions it seems a little intimidating to me.
> 
> I live in Oregon and am totally comfortable running the Rogue, Deschutes, and the Grand Rond from Minam to Troy.
> 
> ...


I would think so as long as you have at least one person experienced with Deso and the guide book. I have brought some first time boaters down Deso with very little experience. You have a few days to get in tune before hitting your first rapids, and most of them are straightforward.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Desolation is mostly a Class II multiday with a handful of Class III rapids. Joe Hutch, Three Fords and Coal Creek tend to be the biggest rapids for beginners though Steer Ridge often visually intimidates some. I have only descended the Grande on that list and Deso isn't nearly as swift or continuous as it at the levels I saw (5000 cfs+ this May). Deso is a classic pool drop river and the rapids tend to be fairly straight forward. 

From my reading and understanding Deso should be a noticeable step down from running the Rogue; nothing like the fish ladders or Blossom to speak of on Deso. 

My most consistent recommendation is to consider Deso a float trip with a few rapids thrown in for fun. It challenges plenty of rank beginners but if you can apply basic rowing technique it is likely navigable for you. One of my favorite desert multiway trips.

Phillip


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

My brother just rowed Deso with us- it was his first time rowing whitewater and he did fine. Have someone who knows the river and scout and you'll be fine. It's an easy run- I'm sure much easier than the Rogue. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Roguelawyer said:


> After looking at the BLM pages on Desolation Canyon and some other descriptions it seems a little intimidating to me.
> 
> I live in Oregon and am totally comfortable running the Rogue, Deschutes, and the Grand Rond from Minam to Troy.
> 
> ...


I didn't add the Rogue to my list but it is definitely harder than Deso. You should be just fine.


----------



## ktown (May 22, 2015)

I am a beginner so take my advice with a grain of salt. I just got off Deso last week. First time down. I have done a couple rivers beforehand (San Juan and Escalante) but this was my first river without another party that was much more knowledgeable. Found it to be challenging but very manageable. The river guide was a huge help as well as many of the good people here on the Buzz. I had a good friend rowing the first time with us and he did very well. Sounds like you should have no problems as far as the water goes.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

ktown said:


> I am a beginner so take my advice with a grain of salt. I just got off Deso last week. First time down. I have done a couple rivers beforehand (San Juan and Escalante) but this was my first river without another party that was much more knowledgeable. Found it to be challenging but very manageable. The river guide was a huge help as well as many of the good people here on the Buzz. I had a good friend rowing the first time with us and he did very well. Sounds like you should have no problems as far as the water goes.


Thx for sharing KTown. Hope you and your family continue to find rivers to explore together.

Phillip


----------

